# Schüler gesucht der sich nebenbei etwas Verdienen will



## Sascha1976 (8. Apr 2007)

Hallo,
ich suche jemanden der folgende Java Applets Programmieren kann.

- Spiele wie z.B. Sudoku, Backgammon, Mahjong, Solitair, usw. (Singleplayer & Multiplayer Spiele)
- Chatsystem
- Instant Messenger

Wer interesse hat, soll sich bei mir per PN melden.


Gruß
Sascha


----------



## masta // thomas (8. Apr 2007)

Gehört allerdings in Aufgaben und Gesuche


----------



## L-ectron-X (8. Apr 2007)

*verschoben*


----------

